# 14 Year Old Decoy



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is Dylan, who is training with Bob S. as a decoy. He is 14 years old and has only been training about a month!! 


http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages#!/video/video.php?v=10150184915085344&ref=mf


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

No Vid... either moved or facebook isn't allowing access


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Find a better way to post video youtube works well


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry i had it on "friends only"... it is now set to the public.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Find a better way to post video youtube works well


I'm S O L I ain't joining face book


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry, I can't convert the cellphone video to a file for facebook...


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool video, he moves really well for a young kid, I hope he sticks with it... certainly training with a great teacher.
Toran


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

He looks good for a young decoy. I wish him the best.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool I liked it. He will do well.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They should all start at 14 instead of 33. LOL Maybe play a sport or something.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My 14 year old daughter has begun to take more bites at our club. She has a lot to leran but she likes doing the work. Good luck to your son.

Terry


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

oh... he's not my son, haha. That would mean I had him when I was 7 years old... haha. if i have a son, i hope he would decoy like this though!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job Dylan! You are going to be a true asset to the sport of French Ring! Keep up the good work! See you at training.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Hope he sticks with it!!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome!! I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I liked that.


----------

